# Another Cuthbert question?



## DaddyPaul (Jul 24, 2005)

Anybody got any info on the hunting out by Deer Creek Farms?  My lease is off of CR31 about 2 miles north of Deer Creek Farms.  Just curious what the deer were like in that area.  I talked to a couple guys that hunt in the area and they said they are all pretty big into managing for big bucks?  Thanks for any help.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Aug 15, 2005)

You won't be disappointed in bagging a big buck in Randolph County.


----------



## Good Boy (Aug 17, 2005)

Although I live in Dahlonega now (one hour n. of Atlanta), I gew up in Cuthbert from birth until I graduated high school.  The best thing that Cuthbert has going for it is awesome deer hunting.  I have hunted on a lease south of Deer Creek Farms that was about half-way to Springvale.  This was several years ago (2000?), but I saw several smaller 8-pts. that were maybe up to 2 1/2 years old and a nice buck that would have maybe scored in the 140's plus, but he never slowed down enough for me to get a shot off since he was going full-speed chasing a doe.

One of my good friends down there killed a nice 12-pt a few years ago (basic 9-pt. with 3 nice kickers).  This deer's rack was slightly visible over the truck bed of his Z71.  But you never here of these deer in GON because most of the locals down there never report these big deer kills.  I know my buddy never has and he has MANY respectable deer on the wall.

All-in-all, you will not be disappointed with the deer hunting in Randolph County.  I would suspect that they are bigger down there now since the QDM has been going on for so long.


----------



## buckmanmike (Oct 27, 2005)

*randolph co deer*

I also grew up in Randolph Co. but that was 30 years ago. I still hunt on family land in Randolph. I always heard the Moshell's who own Deer Creek were good stewards to the land. We have land south of Springdale at the Randolph/Clay Co. line and other tracts in the SE section of the county. The SE area has more farming, thus more deer food. My brother shot a real nice 12 pointer in 1990 and I get a least one shooter every year.


----------



## chambers270 (Oct 27, 2005)

Beautiful country, lots of deer, and I saw quite a few nice bucks at Pat Ricks Cleaning Place. I have only hunted the last 2 years there, the first year I saw lots of deer and one nice buck which stayed in the brush. Last season I killed 2 does and never got a chance at a big buck, although I saw one monster run off on the way to a stand around 12:00! Would like to hunt there again if any one knows of an opening ina club or private land. thanks Chris


----------



## Scout-N-Hunt (Oct 31, 2005)

Have hunted in Randolph and there are some good buck there, as well as a lot of deer period.

Good Luck,
S-N-H


----------



## Researcher31726 (Dec 18, 2005)

Chambers 270, If you're still looking for a Randolph County hunt, give Tommy Rountree a call--229-995-2175 (daytime/Editor of Dawson News) or 229-679-5635 nights and weekends.  It's the Tucker Pond Plantation. Tell 'em Sue Jones told you to call him.


----------



## DaddyPaul (Dec 18, 2005)

Well for the most part y'alls Randolph county predictions were pretty much spot on.  I have made 5 trips up this season and have seen 17 different bucks and 3 does on my lease.  To date we have only killed two bucks (both nice 8 pointers) and two does.  Many does were let go back during the height of the rut and we haven't been back a lot since the end of November.  It seems the does are hip to the fact that everybody is shooting them around us 'cause they are more slippery than the bucks.  I saw tons of smallish bucks cruising back in November but only saw one doe the whole month.  I have rattled in 4 different bucks on this place as well which tells me one of three things;  1.  I got real lucky.  2.  I'm a really good rattler. or 3.  Our buck to doe ratio is pretty close.  We did have one sighting of a "monster" by a fairly reputable member but he gave him the slip.  I plan to return on New Year's Eve and try to take out some slickheads.  All in all I love our lease in Randolph.  Very secluded and full of game.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Dec 20, 2005)

*Randolph County hunting*

Glad you had a good time in Randolph County. The people there really appreciate all the hunters that come.


----------

